# New Tarantula pics



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

She has been kicking hairs alot lately so I won't be handling her much anymore. I don't like bald butted spiders.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn I dont even know how you can hold that thing! That would scare the #*^$%@* out of me!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> She has been kicking hairs alot lately so I won't be handling her much anymore. I don't like bald butted spiders.


Looks good. I had to get rid of all my New Worlds because of the urticating hairs.







After years of getting flicked, I developed serious allergies to the hairs.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

very nice... BTW what typeof tarantula is that ??


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Damn I dont even know how you can hold that thing! That would scare the #*^$%@* out of me!


Alcohol.



> Looks good. I had to get rid of all my New Worlds because of the urticating hairs. After years of getting flicked, I developed serious allergies to the hairs.


That is a big time bummer! So far, it doesn't seem to be affecting me.



> very nice... BTW what typeof tarantula is that ??


Mexican red-knee

Thanks guys!


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

looks good, Iv found that my A. geniculata urticating have been the worst so far, Iv got a T. blondi comming tuesday so those hairs should be a real treat!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

st.anger said:


> looks good, Iv found that my A. geniculata urticating have been the worst so far, Iv got a T. blondi comming tuesday so those hairs should be a real treat!


Are you actually going to attempt to handle a Blondi? Yikes!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i want one i here rosey reds are best for begginers


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> looks good, Iv found that my A. geniculata urticating have been the worst so far, Iv got a T. blondi comming tuesday so those hairs should be a real treat!


Are you actually going to attempt to handle a Blondi? Yikes!
[/quote]

only when its small! full grown with 1.5" fangs, not a chance! LOL


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You guys ever handled one of those colbalts? I heard they are pretty tempermental, but love the color.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice tarantula..im thinking about getting one..just dont know anything about them


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

cueball said:


> i want one i here rosey reds are best for begginers


They are. Probably the best choice. By the way, it's "Rose Hair", or G. Rosea. Rosey Reds will just get your hands wet.











> Atlanta Braves Baby! Posted Yesterday, 09:43 PM
> You guys ever handled one of those colbalts? I heard they are pretty tempermental, but love the color


From everything I've read on Cobalts, they are not handleable. Unless getting bit is no big deal to you. It is me! They are gorgeous though.



> RockinTimbz Posted Today, 01:31 AM
> Nice tarantula..im thinking about getting one..just dont know anything about them


Tarantulas are probably one of the easiest creatures to learn about before buying as a captive. Some are fast movers, some slow, some climb, some are prone to jump, and some like high humidity and some tolerate it dryer. Just gotta read wich ones fall into those categories. As a general rule the old world (African Asian) tarantulas seem to be larger and more aggressive.


----------

